# Local supplier in Denver



## tyerod (Oct 15, 2013)

I just picked up my first order from Mile High Soap.  They have an ok selection but I think it is in the process of building up.  I think their prices are good and since they are local I can swing by and pick up my order.  They don't have the ability for in store shopping but you can order online for shipping or will call.  They are tucked way on the backside of a large furniture store so a little hard to find the first time.  You have the option of paying cash for picked up items.  I like the convenience of local shopping so I hope they are around for a while.  There were quite a few orders sitting on the will call table when I arrived.  I'll be heading back the next time I need supplies.


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 15, 2013)

I hope one of those orders was mine! 

I placed an order for them on Sunday that included cocoa butter.  Brent contacted me right away to let me know they had sold out but that on could pick up on Monday if I wanted to sub in deodorized cocoa butter but that they expected to have the regular stuff in Tuesday.   Waiting for a call back to confirm they have received it before I drive up there.  So far I like their customer service and I'm thrilled I can get some supplies without having to pay shipping!

TL;DR...Short version: thanks for the update and I'm reallllly excited to pick up my order!


----------



## paillo (Oct 15, 2013)

I believe Soapers Choice is also in Denver and you can pick up orders there. Lucky you!


----------



## houseofwool (Oct 15, 2013)

paillo said:


> I believe Soapers Choice is also in Denver and you can pick up orders there. Lucky you!



I thought Soapers Choice was in Illinois. At least that is the return address when I get stuff from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 15, 2013)

There is a Denver, Illinois (about 3-4 hours out of Chicago, looks like), but Mile High Soaps is in Denver, Colorado.  It's actually part of the state constitution that all businesses in Colorado have to have "Mile High" as part of their name.


----------



## houseofwool (Oct 15, 2013)

LOL eyeroll!  My latest shipment from Soapers Choice is out of DesPlaines IL - which I love because I usually get my order the next day even with ground shipping.


----------



## tyerod (Oct 16, 2013)

Scary part for me is MHS is only 10 minutes away from home and there is a homebrew store just across the highway. Ow, my bank account!


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 16, 2013)

I will have to remember this the next time I go to Denver. I would be in deep poo poo if I lived close to both those places. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## paillo (Oct 16, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I thought Soapers Choice was in Illinois. At least that is the return address when I get stuff from them.



You're right. One of my favorite suppliers is in Denver, but I can't remember which one, erg.


----------



## thunderwagn (Nov 6, 2014)

Reviving this old thread to see if there is any more feedback on this local (to me) supplier? Their inventory seems a bit limited compared to some others, but that's not necessarily a bad thing! I'm most curious about buying lye and quality of fo's & eo's.  Any input appreciated.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 6, 2014)

I've gotten oils and butters there and was pleased with their quality.  They have a tiny storefront where you can check out the goods.  It's open every other Saturday for a few hours while they have classes.  The folks that work there are incredibly friendly. 

I've tried out two FOs: Coconut-something and Envious. I didn't like either one once I got them home.  I didn't soap with them, because I just didn't like the scent and neither one was recommended for CP (something that wasn't apparent from the storefront).

Oh, if you're in the area but don't get over to that side of town very often - I highly recommend Two Rivers Coffee which is about 15 minutes away on Wadsworth.  Their lavender latte and pumpkin bread is AMAZING. I'm drooling a little right now remembering it.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 6, 2014)

paillo said:


> You're right. One of my favorite suppliers is in Denver, but I can't remember which one, erg.



You might be thinking of Peak Candles.


----------



## newbie (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep, Peak is in Denver.


----------



## thunderwagn (Nov 7, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> I've gotten oils and butters there and was pleased with their quality.  They have a tiny storefront where you can check out the goods.  It's open every other Saturday for a few hours while they have classes.  The folks that work there are incredibly friendly.
> 
> I've tried out two FOs: Coconut-something and Envious. I didn't like either one once I got them home.  I didn't soap with them, because I just didn't like the scent and neither one was recommended for CP (something that wasn't apparent from the storefront).
> 
> Oh, if you're in the area but don't get over to that side of town very often - I highly recommend Two Rivers Coffee which is about 15 minutes away on Wadsworth.  Their lavender latte and pumpkin bread is AMAZING. I'm drooling a little right now remembering it.



Thanks. I live in the Loveland area, so their warehouse is fairly close to me. According to their online schedule, they are open for a few hours this Saturday. I may see if I can arrange a bit of time to get down there. 
Thanks for your input!


Just saw the reference to Peak Candle. Never knew about it. Do they have a location that you can actually go to get supplies or is it all online orders only?


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not sure, I haven't tried to visit them.  If you find  out, please let us know.


----------



## Chaotic1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Peak Candle is open Monday - Friday.   They have some things that you can order for soaps and candles but they are mainly for candle supplies and melt & pour, unfortunately not so much for cp.  I have ordered online and then picked up in store they are great to work with and willing to talk with you about questions. I find that I personally do not like their M&P... They have some great FO and have told me that they do not test their FO in CP & believe me in CP I have had some major flops with the FO but I love their FO in bath products (just be careful to double check and make sure that each FO is B&B safe - almost had an OOPS!!)


----------



## new12soap (Nov 20, 2014)

Peak lists which of their FO's are safe in B&B, and I have absolutely loved everything of theirs I have ever used. I have Black Raspberry Vanilla bars several years old that still smell delicious!

If I lived near Peak's I would be in big trouble... 

I would HIGHLY recommend them.


----------

